
“it's close to pointless to be a lawyer in crypto/blockchain” - DyslexicAtheist
https://nitter.net/lex_node/status/1299575964305768448#m
======
1vuio0pswjnm7
Most of the large law firms in the US advertise specialisation in
"crypto/blockchain", though they might categorise it under something even more
general, like "fintech".

